# fût-elle/ -il/ -ce / fussent-ils (être)



## sylvie38

hola
Cómo traducir : "les experts, fussent-ils populaires...?
"Los expertos, fueran populares...?
Es correcto ?
gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
fussent-ils= même s'ils sont= *aunque sean* si tu frase está en presente; *aunque fuesen* si está en pasado.


----------



## resultonacatalana

En el título falta una s.
Fussent es subjunticf imparfait, yo creía que con même si se usaba el indicativo. ¿No sería même étaient-ils populaires ou même s'ils étaient populaires?


----------



## GURB

Hola resultonacatalana
*Fût-il *(elle) y en plural *fussent-ils *(elles) es de uso bastante corriente en la lengua escrita.
_étaient-ils_ es incorrecto en el sentido de _même s'ils étaient_.


----------



## resultonacatalana

Oui, t'as raison, je le savais. Alors fussent-ils populaires on ne s'emploie pas dans le langage parlé?


----------



## shaky

Je ne suis pas trop sûre, mais moi, je comprends:
ya fueran liberales... (o no).
Mais peut-être je me suis trompée et je n'ai pas bien compris la signifiance en français.


----------



## sylvie38

Gracias a todas y todos

FR: bien que + subjonctif -> ES: aunque + indicatif
FR: même si + indicatif -> ES: aunque + subjonctif
la frase está en el pasado: "los expertos,* aunque fuesen* populares..." 

populaire : en esta frase, no hay ninguna conotación política; populaire significa que la gente tiene los expertos en alta estima.

Adeu, hasta luego y muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## shaky

Ja, ja, ja... ¡No pretendía poner liberales! No sé en qué estaba pensando. Sí, sí, desde luego, no tiene nada que ver, perdona. Yo lo que trataba de decir es que la construcción la interpretaba como:
 ya+subj+o no        
o
 ya+subj+ya+subj 
Pero de todos modos, veo que estaba en un error. Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Clessidra

Hola a todos,
¿Podríais proponerme una traducción para los dos fût-elle de la frase siguiente?
Tant que ces différents éléments restent liés au fonctionnement des zones érogènes, à une forme de relation, *fût-elle* sado-masochiste, à un objet, le symptôme qui lui correspond, qu'il s'agisse d'une claustrophobie ou d'une agoraphobie, reste porteur d'une forme de plaisir au fonctionnement psychique, *fût-elle* réduite.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## poupounette

Clessidra said:


> Hola a todos,
> ¿Podríais proponerme una traducción para los dos fût-elle de la frase siguiente?
> Tant que ces différents éléments restent liés au fonctionnement des zones érogènes, à une forme de relation, *fût-elle* sado-masochiste, à un objet, le symptôme qui lui correspond, qu'il s'agisse d'une claustrophobie ou d'une agoraphobie, reste porteur d'une forme de plaisir au fonctionnement psychique, *fût-elle* réduite.
> Gracias y saludos.



Yo en este caso la traduciría por _incluso aunque sea _o simplemente _aunque_


----------



## Clessidra

Gracias pouponette, la traducción sería entonces así:
Mientras estos diferentes elementos permanecen vinculados con el funcionamiento de las zonas erógenas, a una forma de relación, aunque sadomasoquista, a un objeto, el síntoma que le corresponde, ya se trate de una claustrofobia o de una agorafobia, sigue siendo portador de una forma de placer al funcionamiento psíquico, aunque reducida.
¿Qué te parece?
Saludos


----------



## Fernanda Passarelli

Bonjour à tous!

Je ne comprends pas le sens de "fût-ce" dans le contexte suivant:

"Cela permet au sujet de se réenvisager, *fût-ce* en aveugle".

?Sería algo como "*aunque a ciegas*"?

Merci / Gracias


----------



## Clara O.

Hola!
Quería hacerles una consulta: estoy traduciendo un texto de francés a español y entre las miles dudas que tengo me apareció una frase que no sé cómo traducir:

"La conviction que le concept philosophique ne vaut pas une heure de peine si, *fut- ce par des méditations d' une grande complexité, il ne renvoie, éclaire et ordonne l'instance du choixm de la décision vitale".

*(fut- ce: es un imperfecto de subjuntivo, pero no encuentro en mi teclado el circunflejo, perdón!!!).

La parte subrayada me resulta muy problemática. ¿Tiene valor concesivo????

Muchas gracias!
Clara.


----------



## lpfr

Yo lo traduciría como:
"..., aunque fuese a través de meditaciones muy complejas,..."


----------



## Clara O.

Gracias!!! Ya me parecía que tenía valor concesivo.
Saludos,
Clara.


----------



## robertinass

Hola: Soy nueva en el foro. Tengo una duda con la traducción de la siguiente frase:
"a l´origine de la peinture, l´ombre est comme une garantie que la peinture perdra, devra perdre pour s´emanciper, fut-ce en faisant de cette orgine perdue sa tutelle". 

Tengo idea de traducir algo asi pero no alcanzo el sentido de fut ce:
en el origen de la pintura, la sombra es como una garantía que la pintura perderá, deberá perder para emanciparse, fut-ce  haciendo de este origen perdido su tutela. 

muchas gracias!


----------



## swift

Hola Robertinass. Te damos la bienvenida al foro .

Antes de responder a tu pregunta, me tomaré la libertad de restablecer la ortografía de tu frase .



robertinass said:


> "à l'origine de la peinture, l'ombre est comme une garantie que la peinture perdra, devra perdre pour s'émanciper, fût-ce en faisant de cette origine perdue sa tutelle".



A ojo de buen cubero, diría que faltaba el acento circunflejo a "fut", y que se trata de esta locución:



> _Ne serait-ce que, ne fût-ce que_ (= quand ce ne serait que). Loc. à valeur restrictive et conditionnelle, toujours au sing., en position marginale ou en incise. _Ne serait-ce, ne fût-ce que pour lui, que pour lui faire plaisir :_ 98.
> 
> − _Fût-ce._ Même sens.
> 
> Fuente: www.cnrtl/lexicographie/être


_Fût_ es el imperfecto del subjuntivo del verbo _être_: fuera.

Y para traducir la locución: *aunque para ello tuviera que/debiera*. También puedes echarle un vistazo a este otros dos hilos:

Ne serait-ce que
Ne serait-ce que

Saludos,


swift


----------



## robertinass

Genial. ¡Muchas gracias por sus respuestas Swift y Lebarjot! Me son de gran utilidad. 
Saludos! 
R


----------



## chokolaa

​
Bonjour, j'ai un problème de vocabulaire/conjugaison dans un thème de Marie-Hélène Lafon : 

"A Nevers, déjà, Paul avait expliqué combien c'était difficile, pour les femmes de paysans, *fussent-elles du cru*, de s'employer contre rémunération en dehors de la ferme."
Je pensais à "aunque+subj" mais si jamais il y avait une formule équivalente... 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días chokolaa, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Tu pregunta ha sido unida a un hilo ya abierto. Por favor, léelo desde el principio. 

Si  _du cru_ también te plantea problemas, puedes consultar este hilo.

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## chokolaa

Muchas gracias, acabo de llegar en este foro !! Hasta luego =)


----------



## Liceo

Sobre la frase

... _une époque où la réserve et la correction voulaient qu’on ne parle pas d’acte sexuel, fût-il un viol,_...

el Word me señala error en _fût-il_. Entiendo que quiere decir que el pudor y la corrección no permitían que se hablase de acto sexual, aunque se tratara de una violación; pero no sé por qué la "máquina" me dice que hay una falta ahí. Y sé que _fût_ es en el diccionario 3.ª persona del singular del pretérito de subjuntivo, pero...


----------



## Terio

No hay error : _fût,_ con acento circunflejo, es lo correcto.

En la gramáticas escolares que usábamos, esa forma se llamaba _conditionnel passé deuxième forme_. Formalmente, coincide con el _subjonctif imparfait_, pero el sentido es el del _conditionnel passé._

Así que : _Fût-ce un viol _es lo mismo que _Serait-ce un viol_.

Se trata de un uso literal, bastante rebuscado.


----------



## Liceo

Gracias y saludos, Terio. Me es útil tu respuesta.


----------

